# Wood type and method for 6 foot table top



## xive (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm designing a desk to fit inside a closest and I want it to have a 6 foot span unsupported in the middle. I'm having difficulty deciding what materials would be the most durable and what method would be the best to accomplish this. I am also trying to control costs to the extent possible.



The total span of the table top in the closet will be 110 inches. The skirt board will be nailed into the closet walls on all sides except for the 6 foot span in the front.

I don't care too much about the final look of the wood as I will probably either paint or cover with laminate.

I've thought of three different approaches: 
1. Buy a 4'x10' 3/4" sheet of birch plywood and glue two pieces together to create a 1 1/2" top
2. Buy some 10' long 2"x6"s and plane and join them, I've never done this so I don't know how well it would work or what would be the best type of wood. 
3. Buy a solid core door to use as the table top, this has the issue of not reaching the whole 9' across of the closet and I would have to figure out a way to attach the door to the shelves on the sides.

Thanks so much for any tips or advice on materials or methods. john


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You need to maximize strength and minimize weight. I would recommend a grid work of 1" x 2" oak strips underneath a sheet of plywood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A full sized piece of 3/4 plywood will be a bear to hanlde getting it into the closet!! I'd do a torsion box grid and and us lighter plywood on top like Rich says,


----------



## xive (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you both so much for your quick and helpful responses. I have a another question about the torsion box if I may. Would the box only cover the 6 foot span and i set it upon the legs or would it be better to cover the whole 9 foot span and also be anchored into the wall? Also i assume i would then use 3/8 plywood for the box, would regular B-2 plywood be okay for that? Thanks again, john


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I would put the grid under the entire 9 feet and I would secure it to the wall if possible. For the grid I would run a frame around the perimeter and strips across the width of the desk every 9 - 12 inches. If you keep the strips close together (9") I think 3/8 plywood would be fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31418 is holding up just fine. It is not really constructed as well as a torsion box will be.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Have to agree with Rich and Topamax here. If your total span was no longer than a sheet of plywood I'd have agreed with the doubling up of plywood with an edge band. A 10' span requires some kind of support to support the joint.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I concur with the torson box recommendations. There are plans for a 36" x 80" torson box top in ShopNotes Vol 19 Issue 112. You can check it out on www.ShopNotes.com


----------

